

2010 ACM programming contest problem set - skorks
https://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/attach/Problem%20Resources/2010WorldFinalProblemSet.pdf

======
Retric
If you are wondering why the problems are so simple it's based on the rules:

 _the contest is scheduled to last five hours

Each team will be provided with a single computer and a calculator. All teams
will have equivalent computing equipment.

Contestants may not bring any printed materials or machine-readable versions
of software or data to the Contest Area. Contestants may not bring their own
computers, computer terminals, calculators, or other electronic devices to the
Contest Area._

[http://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp?page=World%20Finals%2...](http://cm.baylor.edu/ICPCWiki/Wiki.jsp?page=World%20Finals%20Rules)

------
fnid2
why do PDF's have [scribd] in the link? It has nothing to do with scribd.
Wouldn't [pdf] be better?

~~~
mynameishere
A long time ago, all submitted pdfs were redirected to scribd, iirc. Now you
just get an optional link.

------
holograham
ahh the good ole days of ACM competitions ... real world isnt nearly as fun
... sniff sniff

